# Good Traffic Question - what do you consider a good amount of daily web traffic?



## msadinkra (Jul 13, 2009)

Just wanted some opinions -
I am considering setting up a barter for banner ad space. I want to get the most out of this 
advertising......what do you consider a good amount of daily traffic? Alexa ranking?
page rank? when looking for ad space?

Thanks for you thoughts in advance.

all the best

msadinkra


----------



## offensivefun (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: Good Traffic Question*

I think that Alexa ranking is more important than pagerank in this case. Compete.com is a very good website to analyse traffic.


----------



## msadinkra (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Good Traffic Question*

Thanks so much for the feedback 
I will checkout that site!

all the best

msadinkra


----------



## amandamoore1117 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Good Traffic Question*

You can get traffic in many ways, link building is one thing and promoting your site in classified ads will help you to get a good traffic.


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Good Traffic Question*

Link building is of course a great way to get target traffic. But posting in classified ad posting sites are not so effective way to achieve good amount of traffic. Instead writing unique and informative content in blogs and article directories like ezine, articlebase, goarticles etc. could be more effective! Video posting, image sharing, forum posting, social networking etc. are also considered good ways to generate traffic to your site.


----------



## cerithomas (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Good Traffic Question*

msadinkra I have replied to another post with some information that may prove helpful to you, although it doesnt target banner advertising it offers other information on ebay sales and getting traffic that may help you - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t107621.html#post630628


----------



## dennishegstad (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Good Traffic Question*

My website gets about 500-1000 uniques a day, and 1200 - 4,000 hits a day. the traffic is "okay", but i'd say definitely get on top of social media. best way to get your name out there.

www.revertfashion.com


----------



## msadinkra (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks to you ALL! You have given me some great points to ponder and info to digest!
This t-shirt business building is great in so many ways....the creative end is awesome...I have met some really terrific folks...but building the customer base and getting name out there can be difficult.....I am not the pushy type at all!

Thanks again
I wish you all the best

msadinkra


----------



## dennishegstad (Dec 18, 2009)

take a look at my traffic stats for january

[media]http://i49.tinypic.com/15nksid.png[/media]


----------



## Fresh Mode (Apr 9, 2008)

You need to keep in mind that "hits" are a terrible barometer of traffic. Each image that loads on each page is coumted as a "hit" by most traffic trackers. You really only want to focus on unique visitors.


----------



## in2infinity (Dec 8, 2009)

Also keep in mind that 10 unique buyers is much better then 10,000 unique visitors. In fact ... 1 unique visitor that buys 10 times is better then 10,000 that don't.

Traffic stats are grossly overrated by many people. What you want are goals or "conversions". The way to get that is to build quality traffic ... get people to visit that want your stuff. This boils down to knowing your customer and doing things to attract them.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

1000 uniques a day seems to get me 10 t-shirt sales a day.. Of course this traffic is from running highly targeted ads..


----------



## grayma (Jul 26, 2008)

in2infinity said:


> The way to get that is to build quality traffic ... get people to visit that want your stuff. This boils down to knowing your customer and doing things to attract them.


Absolutely true.....


----------



## msadinkra (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the great info....your posts really have helped me zone in on what to think about regarding the numbers. I will have to carefully write my barter request to reflect what I will consider.
Targeted traffic is definitly what we want

all the best

msadinkra


----------

